# Just for Fun Hawaii versus BYU and Arizona versus Utah



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

I'm predicting the Warriors of Hawaii to thump the fire-less Cougars tomorrow. Warriors look fast as USU--maybe not as big, but they should give that slow defense of BYU fits all night. I think we will see a Hawaii win of at least 2 touchdowns and possibly 3 or 4. Headlines could read something like this: "Warriors bring the spirit of Pele and don't wait for July to see the LES stadium of fire!"

Utah seems to be figuring things out. I think they will beat the Wildcats with an offensive performance no one thought they had. Major blow-out by the Utes. at least 3 or 4 touchdowns.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

BYU 27 Hawaii 20
Utah 30 Arizona 21

Both games will be fairly close. Also the Aggies will truck UNLV by 3-4 touchdowns.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

I hope highNdry is correct on all accounts!


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

He nailed the first one. :smile: 

Good call H&D.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

lol


None of us can figure out these teams this year. What's that saying? The only consistency is the inconsistency.

Utah teams complete a clean sweep this week. Utah, BYU, USU, Weber, SUU. Nice.


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

I feel bad for Tanner Mangum. Hawaii's defense was bad and Wilson will get all the credit. Mangum would have led BYU to a big win over Hawaii too. Oh well, Wilson is the future and BYU should go all in now!

I still think USU could be the best team in the state. But, Utah's offense is starting to round into form albeit against a bad Arizona defense. Utah also benefitted from not having to play against Kalil Tate.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

What I learned over the weekend:
Hawaii is really bad.
Arizona is really bad.
Utah State is proving they are really a pretty good team.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I don't know Gary, the Y is a Doctor Jekyll and Mr Hyde type of team this year. You never know which one is going to show up. 

Perhaps Wilson is the go to quarterback. I have always wondered about Magnum, he is a pocket passer who can't really do anything outside of it. He got lucky the first few games that he played in but that could of been the other team not knowing what to expect from him when he threw the ball down the field, but they quickly figured him out.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Boy, looking into the face guard on Wilson's helmet is weird. He looks like a 13 year old kid facial wise. 
Utah looked better but then again it was Arizona which was beaten by a very bad BYU team. I guess the game against USC will be for the south division championship. Can the Utes do it?

This whole season is weird. A few top 10 teams take loses this past weekend.

Hawaii didn't show up. But like everyone says, a team can really lay an egg sometimes. I really thought their speed would have given the Y fits. I've watched a few of their games and they are not as bad as they were in LES stadium.

Did you see that Dixie State also won their game?


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

After Mangum's freshman year, seems like he got the yips. He tore it up that year. And never has been the same. Something killed the fearlessness he had. 

Wilson looked good. For sure. But the line play was what enabled that to happen. Hawaii just wasn't as good as Utah State or Washington. Not even close. The rest of their schedule will play that one out. 

I'd 100% agree with the Jekyll/Hyde thing though. Very inconsistent.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

HighNDry said:


> Did you see that Dixie State also won their game?


Snow College won too. But who's counting these little league teams??


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

On a different note, Bronco's Virginia beat #16 Miami as well...I wonder what the BYU fans were thinking as they watched Bronco celebrate before the Hawaii game?


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

wyoming2utah said:


> On a different note, Bronco's Virginia beat #16 Miami as well...I wonder what the BYU fans were thinking as they watched Bronco celebrate before the Hawaii game?


I'm one Cougar Fan that appreciated Bronco. He was a really good coach, and did more, with less, than most could. I was sad when he left Provo, and I'm glad he is finding success in Virginia. I always thought that he never got the proper credit he deserved.

The other Cougar from that time that never got the credit he deserved was Max Hall. As a college QB, he deserves to be mentioned among the elite to have played in Provo. But all most CougarFans did was complain the whole time. And while complaining, they missed out on probably the second best college career any BYU QB ever had.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

I liked Max Hall but he always smelt like beer.



Now come-on--that was funny--wasn't it?


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

HighNDry said:


> I liked Max Hall but he always smelt like beer.
> 
> Now come-on--that was funny--wasn't it?


Yeah, it was funny, but I thought it was his family that got beer dumped on them?


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Catherder said:


> Yeah, it was funny, but I thought it was his family that got beer dumped on them?


That's right. He must have got the smell from the post game hugs they gave him. :mrgreen:


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Crazy to realize that Max Hall was the last BYU QB to beat Utah. And he did it 2 out of 3 years. He was a competitive, fiery competitor. And he was so dang accurate with his passing! Sheesh he was accurate. I guess that was part of the reason he won more games than any other BYU QB.


----------

